# August 17th Make-N-Take Dallas



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Deanna and I will be hosting a make-n-take on August 17 beginning at noon at our home in Duncanville, southern Dallas county. The current project list includes a monster mud corpse/zombie/scarecrow project and a demostration project of plastic shopping bag corpsing by Lady Sherry Ramsey. Any other project suggestions or anyone wanting to conduct their own demonstrations of prop making or techniques are currently welcomed. The menu will be potluck dishes as well as homemade barbacoa tacos made by Deanna Powers. Bring out your props for show and tell, we would love to see them! I will also have many of my own props and animitronics out on display for all to see! This is an open invitation to haunters and Halloween enthusiasts looking to meet and hang out with other haunters and make great Halloween props! Pm me for more details if you wish to attend!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

count me in.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

We will also have Judith Jordan teaching a Halloween wreath/centerpiece instructional class as well. Make your own wreath or centerpiece to take home with you and display proudly on All Hallows Eve! You may bring your own materials or materials may be provided to you for a nominal fee.


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

I would love to attend


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Rolland Pickens﻿ (ColeandJacksDad) has agreed to conduct a Flicker Circuit seminar during the August 17th Make-N-Take. A simple yet very effective effect that can be use in many ways! You can easily incorporate this effect into graveyard lanterns, creepy chandeliers, and spooky lighting fixtures for your walkthroughs and scenic displays!! Material list is as follows: FS2 or FS5 fluorescent starter (available at Lowes or Home Depot), 15 watt bulb, and a 120 volt lighting fixture of your choice. I plan on adding this circuit to an old chandelier for a great flickering light effect!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't forget this is coming up soon so if you need info please pm me or Cyclone Jack.
See ya there.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

IT'S THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!! Come out and join us!!!!!!


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing everyone! Oh, by the way, August 17th is Deannas birthday!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Well aren't y'all fun!!!


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Like free stuff?!?! Come on out to the August 17th Make-N-Take and get a chance to win some awesome door prizes! Win a gallon of Froggys Fogs' Swamp Juice, Midnight Syndicates' Out of the Darkness CD, a handmade wreath made by Judith Jordan, or a skull candle!


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Just a reminder everyone, The CycloneJack Make and Take is tomorrow beginning at noon!! Hope everyone is as excited as we are here at Falling Leaves Cemetery! Looking forward to seeing my old haunt friends as well as meeting new ones. Just a heads up, the weather around here has been a bit warm lately so dress accordingly. We will have plenty of cool shade where we will be working though along with a complete misting system. Also, we will be working with monster mud, so dont wear your Sunday best! I have loaded up on materials for each of the demonstrations and will be making kits available for each project if you dont have materials to provide for yourselves. There will be a small fee for each kit but this is simply to recoup the costs of the material and I have made every attempt to keep the costs incredibly low. Deanna has already fired up the crockpot and begun slow cooking the delicious barbacoa shredded beef tacos! Cant wait to see what dishes you all bring! We will have plenty of drinks for everyone as well. Also, dont forget to draw a name from the hat when you get here so that you may win one of many great door prizes during the drawing! We are all very happy to host this MnT and are absolutely looking forward to seeing our haunt family again! Halloween is right around the corner, so lets build!!



Oh yeah!!! The day of the Make and Take, August 17th is Deannas', Mrs. CycloneJack, BIRTHDAY!! So please offer up a hearty "Happy Birthday" when you see her!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

For those who were not there I am sorry but you missed a great productive make and take. You'll have to catch us next year.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

A quick vid of this mnt.


----------



## Castart (Aug 29, 2010)

I again managed to avoid the video. The one time I am on it a box pops up and covers my head. I am like the guy from Home Improvement.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Castart that takes skill with the group. They love their videos. LOL


----------



## Castart (Aug 29, 2010)

You can see my wife during a class, cuts me off. Several times, then the only time I am in it is on in a camera pan, the back of my head, but some text pops up and cuts my head out. So very cool....


----------

